# I got my new wheel yesterday! Questions and pics...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Would you ladies mind looking at these pictures of MY NEW SPINNING WHEEL and tell me if I've got the drive band and tension rigged up right?








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I hope these don't turn out huge...

Thanks,

 RedTartan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

What wheel is this? I don't think that brake band looks right doing off at the angle that it is but if you put the brake band over you'd be on 2 different ratios ....? Obviously I'm not being any help so I'll just say congrats and maybe Cyndi, Susan or Meg will chime in soon.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This is the wheel that Cyndi posted a picture of in my "Quick, girls..." thread. It's a castle style double drive (I think.) What's a brake band? Is it the tension? Clear fishing-line type stuff? I'm a total newb. I hope that one of the mentor-ladies gets on soon. I put did it this way because the only picture I could find showed it like this. And it was a drawing. We should add close-up pictures of those parts of every type of wheel. I honestly couldn't find anything out there to show me how to hook this up.

RedTartan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like an Ashford Traveler but those don't look like Ashford bobbins. I agree with Liese that the breakband (tensioner) doesn't look right but then I'm not sure from the pictures where else you would put it. I doubt you would put it over the bobbin unless this is a single drive and it looks double drive to me, from the pictures. Hmmmm? I'll have to go and look at some pictures I may have.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You know I'm thinking if you use this wheel as a double drive you then do not use the break band. In actuality it is not a tensioner as the tension is adjusted by a know under the flyer attachment that moved the whole mother of all (MOA) forward and back on hinges. I know this probably doesn't make much sense to you right now Red and I don't have time to explain more right now. Hopefully someone else will and come on to explain better.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My MOA doesn't seem to move at all. I know Cyndi will have the answer because she's spun on this wheel. I hope she gets on soon 

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I typed up a long answer and it got lost in cyber space.

Okay. This is a New Zealand wheel. It can be set up as both a double drive or a single drive with a scotch tension.

For the single drive, put both bands on the whorl and the brake band (clear band with spring) on the bobbin.

For double drive, one band goes on the whorl and one on the bobbin. To adjust the tension of the double drive, loosen the thingee on the off maiden (on the left of the top picture). You can then raise and lower the bobbin.

I think I mentioned before, place this wheel on a non-skid rug because it does like to walk every now and again.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I didn't think it was right to have it set for double drive AND scotch tension, but figured it better to leave the official word to Those Who Know Better Than I .


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Thanks, Cyndi, that helps a lot.

Would you guys recommend me (as a beginner) using the wheel as a single or double drive?

Thanks,

 RedTartan


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Single to start. (in my opinion) Work up to double.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My Traveller has both DD and SD, at first it was easier for me to use the DD, but I hear the SD with scotch tension is supposed to be easier to use.

My Sonata has a SD and I love the scotch tension on that.

Try it both ways. Just remember, make minute adjustments to your brake band.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree that beginning with the single drive would be easier. Less fiddling with the tension. As Cyndi said the amount you move your break band is very very small, just barely at all.

Good luck!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Okay, I've got it set up as a SD now. My flyer is spinning at the same speed as my bobbin so that my single isn't being wound onto the bobbin. Should I increase or decrease tension to fix this? I'm not sure how tight my tension should be, but it already seems tight to me. The spring is stretched... Should it be? Should I start with my drive band on the bigger uhm... pulley or the smaller one?

Also, any tips on treadling? The wheel keeps stopping when the "stick" is at the top and bottom. Am I just not doing it fast enough?

Thanks,

 RedTartan <- hasn't been this clumsy since her wedding night...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Increase your tension. The tighter the brake band is, the more you turn it the tighter it will get and the more it will not only grab the bobbin but it will also increase the draw of the fibers from your hands. You want to increase the tension ever so slightly just so the fibers are just being gently tugged from your hands snd fed onto the bobbin. You should not have to push the fibers through the orifice and onto the bobbin but then again you should not have to fight like they are being yanked from your hands.

You will have to fiddle a bit to get it right.

As for treadling. If I were you I would sit and treadle the wheel with nothing on it. Treadle it until you can start, stop and slow it down and start it up again. You need to have full control of your treadling. Relax and slow down.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I thought I should increase the tension, but it already seems so tight! I'm afraid I'm going to break it 

I will just treadle tonight to get the hang of it.

Just so I understand: The fiber is to be twisted and wound onto the bobbin simultaneously? In other words, it's wrong to hold the fiber still to put twist in and then let it go onto the bobbin, right? I'm not sure I'm being clear... I hope someone understands.

 RedTartan


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a single drive, scotch tension Traddy, and I will draft and spin sometimes two feet of yarn before I let it wind onto the bobbin. I guess I like to "check" it before I let it wind on. I tried a double drive wheel (very briefly) and really like the single drive so much better.


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I tend to let the twist build up on a longer piece of single,(long draw) and then let it load on the bobbin. There are many helpful videos on youtube that address this question. In my mind it is so helpful to see it being done, than to read about it. Susan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

A suggestion - sit and treadle whilst knitting or crocheting to learn to control your treadling speed, as a beginner your tendency is to treadle too fast as you get up tight; then put a longish length of store yarn on your bobbin set your scotch tension at "zero", start treadling and feel if there's any tug on the yarn, can you get it to wind on? No? turn your tension nob maybe 1/16-1/8 -we're talking tweak here. Once you can get the store yarn to gently wind on you've got your tension set and you'll only have to change it when your bobbin gets fuller or if you're doing a different kind of draw. For right now I'm assuming you're doing a short forward draw, if you're doing a backward draw you might want a wee bit more tension to draw against. Hope you're having fun at any rate! That's a pretty wheel.

eta: Yes! Youtube is great


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

A little late chiming in here, but make sure if you're using it as a single drive that both drive bands sit in the same whorl groove. In fact, at some point you might want to get a second drive band that you use just for single drive; that way you can make sure that the drive band is tensioned right. It sure looks like a pretty little wheel.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Liese said:


> A suggestion - sit and treadle whilst knitting or crocheting to learn to control your treadling speed, as a beginner your tendency is to treadle too fast as you get up tight; then put a longish length of store yarn on your bobbin set your scotch tension at "zero", start treadling and feel if there's any tug on the yarn, can you get it to wind on? No? turn your tension nob maybe 1/16-1/8 -we're talking tweak here. Once you can get the store yarn to gently wind on you've got your tension set and you'll only have to change it when your bobbin gets fuller or if you're doing a different kind of draw. For right now I'm assuming you're doing a short forward draw, if you're doing a backward draw you might want a wee bit more tension to draw against. Hope you're having fun at any rate! That's a pretty wheel.
> 
> eta: Yes! Youtube is great


What's a draw? And I will try just treadling and then using some store yarn. I'm off to youtube to watch some others...

 RedTartan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Draw = the amount distance you draft the fibers out from the ofifice. Long draw is basically just letting the fibers draft naturally and letting them twist more of less on their own with out assistance from you as the spinner. Short draw or inch worming is holding your fibers and hands close together and only letting a little bit out at a time.

Don't kill your fibers by squeezing the life out of them as you hold and draft. It will make your job of drafting very difficult. No death grip on the fibers.

And like everyone else I hold my spun fibers until I am ready for them to go onto the bobbin. You can sit and spin a length of fibers for quite awhile if you are treadling slowly and your settings are just right, until you are ready to let them go onto the bobbin.


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

Now you have it set up, check that the drive band is not rubbing on the MOA, in the pic, it looks like it is actually up against the moa on both sides. also, when you use scotch tension the brake band (fishing line thingy) should be in the BOBBIN whorl , it looks like it is on the drive whorl in the pic.....you will be spinning in no time, I learned sitting in Alice spings , australia, in '70's , no internet, no one who could show me how, and all I had was unwashed greasy merino fleece. I am also spatialy challenged (being polite). Now you have you-tube and this list, you will making anything you want for xmas presents'''''''''''remember,..
THIS IS for FUN, not fun? , take a break, chances are , when you get back to it you will have digested what you have learned and be better than when you stopped.
back to lurking, 

Glenda


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Back to lurking? Bwahahahaha! No, dear. They've got you now. I used to lurk here and just look at me now. I bought a drop spindle after they kindled the spark and Cyndi sent me a box of fiber! No. Welcome to the board, fiberfaerie.  You can never leave...

 RedTartan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well Glenda are you a good witch or a bad witch? :lookout: Yep as Red said now that you have outed yourself, and especially when you share things like,

"I learned sitting in Alice spings , australia, in '70's , no internet, no one who could show me how, and all I had was unwashed greasy merino fleece." :bow:

You can't just hit and run. Fill us in and sit awhile.

BTW, welcome to the Fold!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll add my welcome to that, too! You can't just run in the front door and out the back, you know. :walk:

Meg


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

ops, I'm out? ...ok. My name is Glenda, I am a fibreholic, phew, not so bad,m so is my husband, so we are totally out of control

I am a goodwitch,(but the naughty faerie comes out sometimes) so named when I first came to U.S in 1979 to a little farm in Texas , never had seen wizard of Oz and couldn't understand why perfectly nice people kept calling me a witch, homesteaded there and on 20 acres in western Colorado , sheep, goats, milk cheese etc until 2001, 3 kids, had to work also, freezing my butt off and TIRED. Sold farm, moved to Florida.
Stopped spinnng some time in mid 80's, too busy, started again in 2003, then learned to knit and weave.
Spouse started spinning and weaving this year.
Have numerous rigid heddle looms, a huge old 45inch , 4 harness hammett loom, inkle , 2 triangle looms.

Wheels, a tradie (now hubby's ,) a babe pinkie (stays at work) a kromski minstrel, (my new kid), an old big production syle double treddle ouo, (spins FAST) a turkish chakha, and a new nepalise charkha . I am now learning to spin organic green coloured cotton.
In about 5 years we hope to retire and go back to homesteading and sheep / fibre farming in Mo, economic climate allowing.
shut up Glenda
OK.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hehehehe! Glad to have you Glenda! I assume that by now you have seen the movie and know that no one meant you ill will. Sort of an inside American joke. How is it having a spouse that is interested in the same things you are? I would think that could be really fun, and dangerous :grit:

Well, I'm glad you outed yourself. Once again welcome to the Fold!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Glad you are here, Glenda! Welcome to the fold!


----------



## fiberfaerie (Apr 14, 2008)

it is expensive...no brakes. Instead of err, look what followed me home dear, it's....you load that lot and i'll find some string to tie the trunk 
GTG


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd like to add my welcome as well...it's been a pleasure to read your posts. Since you're a charkha spinner perhaps you might help me learn to use my new to me Ashford quill? This has been interesting to say the least. In the meantime I will close by saying we know Glenda the Good was a complex person from reading 'Wicked'. Actually I should say listen since I "read" the book as a Recorded Book ... fantastic narration.


----------

